# Boss from HADES



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay, so my boss is aware that I've gotten an offer from one job and that I am awaiting a second offer, so she realizes my days are numbered. She's decided to make my life here a living hell until then. Part of me can ignore her and be like LOL, but at the same time it makes me so angry. She's the number one reason why I'm leaving my current position, and there are so many things I want to say to her - but won't, because I don't want to burn the bridge and waste the three years I put into this hellhole.

I've taken to singing songs in my head while she talks to me, but it's only 8:30 and that tactic is already wearing thin. I haven't even put in my two weeks yet (part of me wants to take off as soon as I get that second offer finalized and not bother giving two weeks).


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Shit, if she's really being that oppressive and you find out you've got the other job... 

Personally, I would definitely just want to up and leave. Fuck that shit, lol. If she's not decent enough to treat you right, then you don't owe her the courtesy of a two week's notice. I say that, but then I usually end up doing the "right" thing anyways. Bah. I would just be an ass and go overboard with making things perfect... rub it in her face what she'll be missing  lol.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I can relate to how you feel. My advice is wait until you get the other offer and then when you give your two weeks you can really say fuck this shit. She can do and say whatever she wants for those 2 weeks but it doesn't mean anything because you're on your way out and you've essentially quit. 

Easier said than done though if she's a real bitch. I actually just did the same thing. It was hell for that last week or so but whatever... I dealt with it. Otherwise I could never work at that company ever again. And times are tough to be burning bridges. 

For what it's worth though I feel ya *hug*


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

What does she do?


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> Shit, if she's really being that oppressive and you find out you've got the other job...
> 
> Personally, I would definitely just want to up and leave. Fuck that shit, lol. If she's not decent enough to treat you right, then you don't owe her the courtesy of a two week's notice. I say that, but then I usually end up doing the "right" thing anyways. Bah. I would just be an ass and go overboard with making things perfect... rub it in her face what she'll be missing  lol.


^ This is what I want to do. Ugh. I still have to wait for the new job to come through, though - it's in the last stages of budget approval. I don't want to give my two weeks notice and then suddenly they don't need me until April or something. That would be lame. As much as I would enjoy doing whatever I wanted for a week or so, I need my paycheck. Stupid life.



eros5th said:


> I can relate to how you feel. My advice is wait until you get the other offer and then when you give your two weeks you can really say fuck this shit. She can do and say whatever she wants for those 2 weeks but it doesn't mean anything because you're on your way out and you've essentially quit.
> 
> Easier said than done though if she's a real bitch. I actually just did the same thing. It was hell for that last week or so but whatever... I dealt with it. Otherwise I could never work at that company ever again. And times are tough to be burning bridges.


Very true. I love this department, but she makes it a nightmare. Otherwise I'd be almost sad that I was leaving... but yeah... it's hard to be sad when your boss is like... breathing down your neck. 



> For what it's worth though I feel ya *hug*


*hugs!*



Devin87 said:


> What does she do?


Oh god. Well. It's kind of hard to put into words, because it's not as though she says outlandish things that can get her fired. It's more of HOW she says it and the way she does it. It's very passive-aggressive. For example, when I told her I was leaving, she said something like "I still need you to focus on you work here, all right?" in this tone that was _extremely_ condescending and as though I haven't been doing my job for 3+ years at this point. She never says good morning. She never smiles or acknowledges you. Once she approached me and I had my phone and she actually looked at my phone, looked at me, and said "No." (As if I were 5). I was actually handling a family emergency at the time and it really, really angered me. She's a perfectionist, extremely cold, and moody. If she feels like shit, she will treat you like shit.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I know it's not easy, but the best thing is not to burn any bridges; you're right about that. All you can do is grin and bear it for now, and as much as it feels like hell to stay there, giving two weeks is definitely a positive reflection on you. Be the bigger person, and as someone else said, show them what they're missing.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

ImpassionedHeart said:


> I know it's not easy, but the best thing is not to burn any bridges; you're right about that. All you can do is grin and bear it for now, and as much as it feels like hell to stay there, giving two weeks is definitely a positive reflection on you. Be the bigger person, and as someone else said, show them what they're missing.


I'll do my best! D: D: D: It's sooo hard.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Doll said:


> I'll do my best! D: D: D: It's sooo hard.


I completely understand, because I'm going through something similiar now. But it'll be worth it! <3 You're almost there!  Try to focus on that, and the fact you won't have to deal with her for much longer. *hugs* Please keep us updated on how everything goes.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ImpassionedHeart said:


> I know it's not easy, but the best thing is not to burn any bridges; you're right about that. All you can do is grin and bear it for now, and as much as it feels like hell to stay there, giving two weeks is definitely a positive reflection on you. Be the bigger person, and as someone else said, show them what they're missing.


Another thing it shows the new employer that you respect the two week notice and won't just up and quit if something better comes along or circumstances change.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

...OK GUYS update. 

This is what happened today:

I was sitting at my computer DOING WORK and my boss came up to me and said, "we need to talk, come to my office."

I was like "k", and followed her there. 

She said: "I've noticed that you're just not focused on your work. I know you're excited about your new job, but you need to be focused on this work while you're here. It's not fair to your colleagues."

...I was like "WTF" internally because I WAS DOING WORK before she came and bothered me.

BUT

I SAID: "I definitely agree that it isn't fair to my colleagues and that my work here is important to the department as a whole. However, it isn't the new job that has caused me to be unmotivated." 

She just stared at me. 

SO I WENT ON, and said, "I respect your position as supervisor and I understand that the decisions you make are very difficult. I don't feel angry or bitter but, to be honest, I still feel hurt by the lack of feedback I received after i didn't get the promotion. I didn't feel encouraged or as though I had your support. I was given no guidance of how to improve, despite my obvious interest in forming a career out of my position here."

She said, "I'm sorry you felt that way, but you still need to do your work. Do you need to take annual leave?"

I was like ".........how much annual leave do i have?"

She told me six paid days.

I was like "ok..." and then I said, "I'm sorry it's come to this, I really enjoy my job... I just felt at a loss--"

She interrupted me and said, "Kate, will you just answer my question. How much annual leave do you want to take?" 

So I completely cut myself off and was like, "ok. I guess I'll take the rest of the week off and then decide if I need to use the rest."

She said, "Ok. Well show Vicki what she needs to do in your absence." 

I was like "ok" and went to the doorway... 

THEN I TURNED AROUND.

AND I SAID: "This is what I mean when I said I feel no encouragement from you. Your lack of understanding and your inability to allow me to explain myself just now come across as uncaring and discouraging. It doesn't make me want to work for you."

Then I walked out and that was it. I left all freaked out. I also went to personnel and told them what was going on. They said that they've gotten a lot of complaints about my boss and that she's difficult to work for, but basically ended it with "that's how she is."

So omg. My plan now is that I'm going to sit at home and wait for the call that my new job is up and ready to go. Then I'm leaving. And I'm not giving a two weeks notice. I just don't give a flying fuck anymore. My reference for this job is another supervisor that has already retired and who thinks the world of me, so I don't give a damn what this woman thinks.​


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Doll said:


> (part of me wants to take off as soon as I get that second offer finalized and not bother giving two weeks).


I understand it is really tempting, but I don't recommend burning bridges when you don't absolutely have to.


----------

